
The Unicorn Project – Gene Kim's Novel - ahmedatia
https://www.amazon.com/Unicorn-Project-Developers-Disruption-Thriving-ebook/dp/B07QT9QR41/
======
ahmedatia
The Unicorn Project and The Five Ideals, the ones framed in the book as the
most important problems facing engineering and business today:

    
    
      - The First Ideal: Locality and Simplicity
      - The Second Ideal: Focus, Flow, and Joy
      - The Third Ideal: Improvement of Daily Work
      - The Fourth Ideal: Psychological Safety
      - The Fifth Ideal: Customer Focus

